# Police move to protect "mystical tree" from attacks



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Police move to protect "mystical tree" from attacks *
38 minutes ago

Indonesian police have slapped a cordon around a huge landmark Banyan tree in the capital after members of a Muslim youth group attacked it to prove it had no special mystical powers.

The governor of Jakarta filed a complaint with police after youths hacked and damaged the 100-year-old banyan, on a traffic island in the capital, in a bid to dispel rumors the tree harbored special powers.

"The city government tried hard not to cut the tree when we built a new bus lane. It is more than 100 years old and it is important for the environment," said Susi Marsitawati of Jakarta's park agency.

"But later rumors spread that the government was unable to fell the tree because it has supernatural powers and is sacred," the official said, adding that Jakarta Governor Sutiyoso had filed a complaint with police.

Indonesia is predominantly Muslim, but a strong mystical vein runs through the culture. Whatever their faith, many display a deeply spiritual attitude and follow animist beliefs and various superstitions.

Jeje Zainudin, chairman of the United Islam Youth, said the group had carried out the attack to counter superstitions surrounding the tree.

"It is not a matter of chopping down the tree but this is to counter a popular belief such as if (we) touch it, (we) will get sick or your cleaver will break."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3526

Is that THIS tree?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn - I didn't even think of it - is it?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont think it is. RAXLs tree is 10 years old and Johnnys is 100 years old. And its Malasia vs Indonesia.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Not to mention one is a Betel Nut Tree an the other is Banyan Tree... Now, its possible they are blood-related by way of their father with two different mothers. Their father was an ornamental tree traveling with a Russian Circus in the early nineties when he spread is pollen across much of micronesia. It is thought his encounter with an Alien Time Machine enabled him to father the Indonesian brother a 100 years earlier... Well thats what I read in the National Inquirer, at least.


----------

